# Me Revealed!



## PinkDoor

Love these behind the scenes shots from my latest shoot! Yay nay?


----------



## cgipson1

I see you maintained the "mystery" since we still can't see you well!    But my vote is for "Gorgeous!"  lol!


----------



## PinkDoor

LOL! The real beauty in the trio is missing. . . . my *new* 6D!!!!!


----------



## cgipson1

PinkDoor said:


> LOL! The real beauty in the trio is missing. . . . my *new* 6D!!!!!



How is the new studio going? Staying busy?


----------



## PinkDoor

Great! Getting the keys on 4/10, and cannot wait! It seems like my "list" is a mile long, but I am plowing through it. Also doing a Bridal show in April, so I've added that to my to-do pile! I'll have to find me studio thread a post a picture!


----------



## mishele

Hey sexy!  How you doin?
Still haven't watched Twilight....lol


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Why blurred? Lol


----------



## mishele

Robin_Usagani said:


> Why blurred? Lol


So guys like you can't see it...hehe


----------



## PinkDoor

Oh, well, the originals are a little burred and I made them a bit more. . . I posted these on my website, so I wanted the focus to be on me, me, me! It's all about me.  And gives her a little bit of privacy


----------



## PinkDoor

mishele said:


> Hey sexy!  How you doin?
> Still haven't watched Twilight....lol



WHAT!?!?! Meh! You will love it!

<----- still has not read 50 shades yet


----------



## Rafterman

Nice pics! You hold a camera like my wife does (thumb downwards on left hand). Is that a female thing? I've never seen anyone hold a lens like that before I gave my old D3100 to my wife when we went on a photowalk downtown.


----------



## PinkDoor

Rafterman said:


> Nice pics! You hold a camera like my wife does (thumb downwards on left hand). Is that a female thing? I've never seen anyone hold a lens like that before I gave my old D3100 to my wife when we went on a photowalk downtown.



And no critique on the raised pinky finger?  Funny, I've never much paid attention to the grip, but I guess it's a manual focus and zoom thing. :shrug:


----------



## manaheim

Rafterman said:


> Nice pics! You hold a camera like my wife does (thumb downwards on left hand). Is that a female thing? I've never seen anyone hold a lens like that before I gave my old D3100 to my wife when we went on a photowalk downtown.



Really?  I do that.  Hm.


----------



## cgipson1

manaheim said:


> Rafterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics! You hold a camera like my wife does (thumb downwards on left hand). Is that a female thing? I've never seen anyone hold a lens like that before I gave my old D3100 to my wife when we went on a photowalk downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I do that.  Hm.
Click to expand...


I will do that with short, lightweight lenses... Minus the raised pinky!


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> Really?  I do that.  Hm.



You shoot like a girl.


----------



## manaheim

The pinky shows refinement and class, you troglodyte.


----------



## manaheim

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I do that.  Hm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shoot like a girl.
Click to expand...


... like a _pretty_ girl????


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> ... like a pretty girl????



A dirty, dirty girl.


----------



## cgipson1

manaheim said:


> The pinky shows refinement and class, you troglodyte.



Maybe! But when I see Runnah coming, I raise another finger!! Guess which one?      lol!


yea, yea.. i b joking...


----------



## manaheim

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... like a pretty girl????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dirty, dirty girl.
Click to expand...


!



cgipson1 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pinky shows refinement and class, you troglodyte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe! But when I see Runnah coming, I raise another finger!! Guess which one?      lol!
Click to expand...


hahahah...


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> Maybe! But when I see Runnah coming, I raise another finger!! Guess which one?      lol!
> 
> yea, yea.. i b joking...



A big thumbs up!


----------



## manaheim




----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe! But when I see Runnah coming, I raise another finger!! Guess which one?      lol!
> 
> yea, yea.. i b joking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big thumbs up!
Click to expand...


ya think, huh?  lol!


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> ya think, huh?  lol!



You see a middle finger, I see someone telling me they think I am #1 in their book.


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya think, huh?  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see a middle finger, I see someone telling me they think I am #1 in their book.
Click to expand...


So when you see both hands.. is that #2, or #11? (I have a smiley I don't dare post! lol!)


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> So when you see both hands.. is that #2, or #11? (I have a smiley I don't dare post! lol!)



I think it means they are in live with me.


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when you see both hands.. is that #2, or #11? (I have a smiley I don't dare post! lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it means they are in live with me.
Click to expand...


Methinks we have hi-jacked the lovely Pink's thread long enough with our inanity! Sorry, oh gorgeous Pink one!


----------



## PinkDoor

LOL! It was a funny hijack - so it's all good!


----------



## mishele

Not surprised that PinkDoor's thread became a party!! Last summer you were crazy!!


----------



## PinkDoor

Me??? I was crazy??  It must have been the wine!


----------



## mishele

PinkDoor said:


> <----- still has not read 50 shades yet


I'll watch Twilight when you read 50.
Charlie...which is better?


----------



## runnah

50 shades has proven that 100% of women enjoy being spanked and bad prose.


----------



## PinkDoor

oh goodness!  What did I start???  Mish - I am up for it. . . How can we document the proof of watching/reading? LOL!


----------



## mishele

Fvck....I didn't actually think you would agree....lol
Test...lol


----------



## PinkDoor

Are you kidding??? I can chalk this one up a "research". . . . Already downloaded to the iPhone via iBooks!   

Looking out Twihards. . . Mish is about to jump on the wagon!


----------



## mishele

NO!! I'm going to hate every minute of it!!
It's only going to take you a week to read all three...lol


----------



## PinkDoor

It will only take you a day to watch all the Twilights :lmao:   You will be hooked in the first 20 minutes!


----------



## mishele

Bahhhh!! lol God, I guess I have to ask one of the 19 year olds at work if I borrow it from them.
I gave my 50 books out to people last summer and I still haven't gotten them back. Probably like 15 people have read them by now...lol


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> <----- still has not read 50 shades yet
> 
> 
> 
> I'll watch Twilight when you read 50.
> Charlie...which is better?
Click to expand...


Twilight! Except for that wuss Lautner... lol!


----------



## mishele

You need to man up!! Lol Twilight sucks.


----------



## manaheim

Bahahaha!!!! Mish has to watch twilight!!!!

From what I've seen of them it's clearly a "if you love the books you'll like the movies despite their issues, and if not... The movies are a laughable disastrous train wreck of horrible acting and seriously ridiculous plot lines."

"Ooo he's a vampire, but he's so kind and he doesn't kill people anymore... Sure he's a monster but ill marry him and have his baby!!!!"  Lolololol

Oh and the main character, Bella, has to be the worst actress I've ever seen.  She has approximately 1.7 facial expressions.  Actually the main wolf dude appears to only have one ("I'm angry!"), but at least he seems to have SOME acting skills.

Lol

GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> You need to man up!! Lol Twilight sucks.



Actually... they aren't that bad, as entertainment! They beat the hell out of what little I have seen of today's Television programming. The movies are a bit disconnected from the books, but still worth watching. It cracks me up that so many people who have never seen the movies, talk so badly about them... how is that for an "informed opinion"? lol! Don't be trendy, and listen to the "haters"... watch it and make up your own mind.


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to man up!! Lol Twilight sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually... they aren't that bad, as entertainment! They beat the hell out of what little I have seen of today's Television programming. The movies are a bit disconnected from the books, but still worth watching. It cracks me up that so many people who have never seen the movies, talk so badly about them... how is that for an "informed opinion"? lol! Don't be trendy, and listen to the "haters"... watch it and make up your own mind.
Click to expand...


My wife dragged me to the first two, so I can say they are one of the worst crimes against cinema in a long time. 

TV bad? Are you crazy?! TV is the best it has been in a long time. Game of thrones, Breaking Bad, Sons of Anarchy, and so on.


----------



## PinkDoor

Well said! She knows she is going to love it!!


----------



## mishele

Changed my mind....not watching it. lol


----------



## manaheim

Nope, you gotta!


----------



## mishele

manaheim said:


> Nope, you gotta!


I'm thinking that Pinkie is too much of a prude to make it through all three books. So, I'll be the bigger person and bow out for her.


----------



## pgriz

Isn't there a practice manual attached to that book?


----------



## manaheim

mishele said:


> I'm thinking that Pinkie is too much of a prude to make it through all three books. So, I'll be the bigger person and bow out for her.



Ermmmmm a prude... Who shoots hot ladies in their undies????


----------



## mishele

You heard me, son. PRUDE!!


----------



## e.rose

Yay! :sillysmi:


----------



## PinkDoor

I'm more than HALFWAY through the book. . . go on - quiz me!

Oh, and Prude?  LOLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## mishele

Halfway through already?! You must be liking it you like slut...lol
What happens when she calls him from the bar?


----------



## PinkDoor

HAHAHA! Holy talking dirty to me!   He comes and gets her! Jose tries to make a pass, and she barfs all over the sidewalk/flowers.   BAM!


----------



## mishele

LOL You're a good slut. 
You are also hooked....lol


----------



## PinkDoor

Totally hooked!


----------



## mishele

I told ya!!
Just to warn you....Christian dies at the end, very sad!!


----------



## PinkDoor

What??????  You must be joking!

Loving your new avie  

Start watching - you'll be a twihard before you know it!


----------



## mishele

I asked around and a chickie is bringing it in for me tomorrow...lol I'll start watching on Friday night. It's going to be sooo very disappointing compared to 50!!

btw....what part are you at? hehe


----------



## PinkDoor

It's not even in the same solar system as 50 - but equally as engaging. 

I'm at confusing after the eye-rolling spanking.  HAHAHA  - it's super funny to even type that!


----------



## mishele

Ahhhh yes, the eye rolling. She'll never learn. lol 
Was the spanking in her bedroom or at his place?


----------



## PinkDoor

LOL - hers!  She just got a blackberry her blackberry. . . plowing through this masterpiece, lol!


----------



## mishele

You're making me want to re-read the first book....lol
What was the last thing you read?


----------



## PinkDoor

The Paleo book by Robb Wolf, before that, GAPS Diet, and before that multiple books on Autism. . . I cannot remember the last time I read for pure pleasure. This is great!  It's like watching Downton Abbey!


----------



## mishele

Damn, I don't care about other books...lol What was the last thing you read in 50? lol


----------



## PinkDoor

Oh, lol! I'm at just had chinese take out, went to the bar, now reading her missed emails and missed phone calls


----------



## mishele

I'm glad you're having fun w/ it!!


----------



## IByte

runnah said:


> You see a middle finger, I see someone telling me they think I am #1 in their book.



1 is the lonelinest number that you ever knew...


----------



## PinkDoor

Book #2!


----------



## mishele

Ahhhh!!! LOL Best part of book 2 is when he begs her to come back while on his knees.


----------



## pgriz

mishele said:


> Ahhhh!!! LOL Best part of book 2 is when he begs her to come back while on his knees.



Stylistically, that IS the best position if you're going to be begging....


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:


> Actually... they aren't that bad, as entertainment! They beat the hell out of what little I have seen of today's Television programming. The movies are a bit disconnected from the books, but still worth watching. It cracks me up that so many people who have never seen the movies, talk so badly about them... how is that for an "informed opinion"? lol! Don't be trendy, and listen to the "haters"... watch it and make up your own mind.



Yes, yes they are that bad.  Vampires as I remember them, were ruthless, classy, European, and totally bad a$$.  Now they reflect emo teens and it's unbearable!!  If you want to watch a good/bad movie I suggest Machete, and both Expendable 1 & 2.


----------



## Ron Evers

manaheim said:


> Rafterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics! You hold a camera like my wife does (thumb downwards on left hand). Is that a female thing? I've never seen anyone hold a lens like that before I gave my old D3100 to my wife when we went on a photowalk downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I do that.  Hm.
Click to expand...


So do I - a manual focus thing perhaps.


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually... they aren't that bad, as entertainment! They beat the hell out of what little I have seen of today's Television programming. The movies are a bit disconnected from the books, but still worth watching. It cracks me up that so many people who have never seen the movies, talk so badly about them... how is that for an "informed opinion"? lol! Don't be trendy, and listen to the "haters"... watch it and make up your own mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes they are that bad.  Vampires as I remember them, were ruthless, classy, European, and totally bad a$$.  Now they reflect emo teens and it's unbearable!!  If you want to watch a good/bad movie *I suggest Machete, and both Expendable 1 & 2.*
Click to expand...


:thumbup:


----------



## mishele

Vampires should always be like True Blood or Lost Boys. Anything else is just wrong


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:


> :thumbup:



+5 Guy points.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> Vampires should always be like True Blood or Lost Boys. Anything else is just wrong



+3 Guy Points just for Lost Boys and the Doors Mishy.


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vampires should always be like True Blood or Lost Boys. Anything else is just wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +3 Guy Points just for Lost Boys and the Doors Mishy.
Click to expand...


Damn, only 3?!!


----------



## PinkDoor

All this vampire denial . . . Maybe you've already seen it?  Don't be afraid Mish, no one will judge you.....oh, shoot - this is TPF, SOMEONE will surely judge you!


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vampires should always be like True Blood or Lost Boys. Anything else is just wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +3 Guy Points just for Lost Boys and the Doors Mishy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, only 3?!!
Click to expand...


C'mon wuss... watch the movies! And be honest about how much you liked them, too!


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:


> C'mon wuss... watch the movies! And be honest about how much you liked them, too!



Nah see she was going good until the True Blood...but +2 for Mishy on the American Horror Story.


----------



## IByte

PinkDoor said:


> All this vampire denial . . . Maybe you've already seen it?  Don't be afraid Mish, no one will judge you.....oh, shoot - this is TPF, SOMEONE will surely judge you!



Chuck Norris Wilk


----------



## PinkDoor

OMG. . . .direct from Wikipedia!!!!!!!!  How ironic:

[h=2]Fifty Shades of Grey trilogy[/h]James initially wrote fanfiction under the pen name "Snowqueen's Icedragon", with her most notable work being a _Twilight_ fanfiction that eventually developed into _Fifty Shades of Grey_.[SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP] James has spoken of her shock at the success of the book. "The explosion of interest has taken me completely by surprise" she said.[SUP][14][/SUP] James has described the _Fifty Shades_ trilogy as "my midlife crisis, writ large. All my fantasies in there, and that's it."[SUP][15][/SUP] She did not start to write until January 2009, as she revealed while still active on fanfiction.net as Snowqueen's Icedragon: "I started writing in January 2009 after I finished the Twilight saga, and I haven't stopped since. I discovered Fan Fiction in August 2009. Since then I have written my two fics and plan on doing at least one more. After that... who knows?"[SUP][16][/SUP]


----------



## mishele

^^^Old news...lol I'm getting the movies tomorrow from a friend.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> ^^^Old news...lol I'm getting the movies tomorrow from a friend.



Better get an extra box of wine.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Old news...lol I'm getting the movies tomorrow from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get an extra box of wine.
Click to expand...

Box wine? Please....lol


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Old news...lol I'm getting the movies tomorrow from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get an extra box of wine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Box wine? Please....lol
Click to expand...



I know you are classy like that.


----------



## mishele

Lol nice avatar!
I'm all about classy.


----------



## runnah

Nothing says like classy like a silver bag filled with booze.


----------



## 12sndsgood

twilight, 50 shades, feel like i stepped into the arguments of a teenage girl and a stay at home mom.


----------



## manaheim

runnah said:


> Nothing says like classy like a silver bag filled with booze.



It's even more classy if you call it a sack.


----------



## runnah

I use one of these.


----------



## PinkDoor

12sndsgood said:


> twilight, 50 shades, feel like i stepped into the arguments of a teenage girl and a stay at home mom.



I'm neither - lol


----------



## mishele

PinkDoor said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> twilight, 50 shades, feel like i stepped into the arguments of a teenage girl and a stay at home mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither - lol
Click to expand...

Same...But I wouldn't mind being a 19 year old again...lol


----------



## pgriz

Ah, if we knew then what we know now...  But that's not how it works.  And much as I'd like to have my 19-year old body, I'd hate to have to make all the same mistakes all over again (because at the time, they didn't look like mistakes...)


----------



## mishele

That's where we are different....lol I would like to go back and make a whole new bunch of mistakes.


----------



## mishele

Watching Twilight...god help me!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Watching Twilight...god help me!!



*swoon*


----------



## mishele

I've laughed out loud at least 3 time in the first half hour...lol This is bad!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> I've laughed out loud at least 3 time in the first half hour...lol This is bad!!



Wait until you see the special effects later on.


----------



## mishele

LOL Don't trust him!! This is bad!!


----------



## mishele

Pinkie, I'm sorry but I don't know if I can actually watch another one of these!! That was pretty bad! LOL


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> Pinkie, I'm sorry but I don't know if I can actually watch another one of these!! That was pretty bad! LOL



Lol


----------



## PinkDoor

OMG - how did I miss this?? Did you survive?  I think you are forced into acting like you hated it, but secretly, you love it. 

I'm just a few pages away from finishing up Book #3 :heart:


----------



## mishele

PinkDoor said:


> OMG - how did I miss this?? Did you survive?  I think you are forced into acting like you hated it, but secretly, you love it.
> 
> I'm just a few pages away from finishing up Book #3 :heart:


Ahhhh....you lovin those books!! You should of read them last summer like I told you...lol <eye roll> <bites lip>
Twilight...girl, I'm sorry but I LOL through a lot of it!! The acting was crazy bad and the story was too. I'm going to watch the second one but I'm not sure if I can make it to #3...lol
You're getting the way better part of this bet...lol


----------



## PinkDoor

Don't bite your lip.  Yep - you were so right, they really are captivating!

#2 was my least favorite twilight - you can skip it and go directly to 3


----------



## mishele

PinkDoor said:


> captivating!


LOL Is that what you call them?!


----------



## PinkDoor

Addictive, enslaving, obsessive,_ bewitching_, intriguing, gratifying. . . . any of those better? LOL!


----------



## mishele

PinkDoor said:


> Addictive, enslaving, obsessive,_ bewitching_, intriguing, gratifying. . . . any of those better? LOL!


LOL those work for me!! :hug::


----------



## cgipson1

Would either of you lovely ladies be willing to come here, and read those books to me?  I just somehow don't think they would be as enjoyable any other way!


----------



## PinkDoor

All done!  All three books totally finished!  Mish - so how's that Twilight watching going?? Hmmmmm???? :waiting:


----------



## mishele

How did you like the end of the book? I hope she writes another book from Christian's perspective. 
Who would you choose?
Dr. Laura Berman: 15 Actors Who Could Play Christian Grey in Fifty Shades of Grey - Sexual Health Center - Everyday Health

A friend is bring the rest of the movies into work tomorrow. I'll watch another on Friday night when the wine will be flowing...lol I'm pretty sure that is the only way I'll get through it!! You so got the better end of this deal.


----------



## PinkDoor

Lol! You know you like them!! 

No, I pick no one. I am not sure I would like them to make a 50 shades movie. I would definitely love another book!


----------



## PinkDoor

Is your new avie bacon??? Lol!


----------



## mishele

Bacon it is baby. lol The men have spoken.
One more day till Twightlight....lol

Oh and if you need anymore suggestions on reading....you just let me know.


----------



## PinkDoor

Suggest away - I'm at a point of trusting you now! YAY TWILIGHT!

The men voted on your avi?  I may have missed this.


----------



## mishele

I'm on it. I'll PM ya a list.
Twilight tomorrow.


----------



## pgriz

So the men voted AGAIN???  and now it's hot Yoga?  When does the sequence come back to the black light experiments?


----------



## casiocasio10

wonderful


----------



## IByte

...I'm lost and I know I'm not that drunk.


----------



## mishele

pgriz said:


> So the men voted AGAIN???  and now it's hot Yoga?  When does the sequence come back to the black light experiments?


You had to know jelly beans and bacon weren't going to cut it. lol
I have no idea what black light experiments you speak of.


----------



## PinkDoor

IByte said:


> ...I'm lost and I know I'm not that drunk.



Don't worry - like all my threads, this one totally derailed with brilliance!


----------



## IByte

PinkDoor said:


> Don't worry - like all my threads, this one totally derailed with brilliance!



So what you're saying is hijacking a thread is a GOOD thing?


----------

